# GeometricObjects3D in Eclipse



## babuschka (5. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute;

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Ich habe in Eclipse geschrieben:

```
public class GeometricObjects3D {
	static double Kugelfläche(double radius) {
		return 4*PI*Sqr(r);
	}
	
	 final static double r = 100;
     final static double PI = 3.14159265;
     private static final double Kugelfläche = 4*PI*Sqr(r);
public static double sphereSurface(double radius) { 
		double Kugelfläche,r;
	    r = 100;
	    Kugelfläche = Kugelfläche(r);
		
public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Kugeloberfläche  "+Kugelfläche(r));	
		return;
```
Die Console gibt mir den Wert 0 raus. Was mache ich denn falsch?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2009)

hängt von der Methode Sqr() ab, die hier (edit: nicht) gepostest wurde,

generell ist da ja alles durcheinander und doppelt,
halte dich an ein paar Grundsätze: 
- Methoden + Variablen klein schreiben, außer bei Konstanten wie PI, da ist das ok
- nur deutsch oder nur englisch
- schon gar nicht Dinge doppelt belegen: 
sphereSurface entspricht Kugelfläche, 
die statische Variable Kugelfläche hat den gleichen Sinn wie die Methode, gar Code wird doppelt geschreiben,
innerhalb der Methode sphereSurface() definiertst du wiederum Variablennamen und Werte, die es schon statisch gibt,
- r == radius, auch bei verschiedenen Namen, du hast verschiedenste Methoden-Parameter und statische/ lokale Variablen, die sich damit beschäftigen..
> static double Kugelfläche(double radius) {
> return 4*PI*Sqr(r);
hier wird der Parameter radius gar nicht verwendet, r ist was anderes

Chaos in Perfektion


----------



## babuschka (8. Nov 2009)

Danke. Du hast mir viel geholfen


----------

